# IKEA vase based full range mini speaker



## stefan63 (May 29, 2012)

I built those just because I found the great Monacor SPX-32M witch is a cheap but good sounding full range that can be fitted in a small closed box. The design is modern and it is easy to build.
The size and the shape of the spherical speakers make them easy to place and it is even possible to hang them like a small pendant lamp. Together with a sub-woofer the play music really nice and also suits for home cinema use.
Full article:http://www.stockholmviews.com/gallo-ikea-speaker.html


----------



## FrankySaxy (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nicely made. :clap:


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Great idea Stefan


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Turned out very nicely!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Cool idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pacogun (Sep 21, 2013)

Ikea + creativity = awesome


----------

